# Employee Benefits



## Cleanupman

I have noticed on this site and other sites I frequent that every employer has serious concerns about this upcoming year and how to handle the medical insurance issue.
This may help, it has helped us....A LOT
We use a company called Tri-Odyssey PEO for our payroll needs. Costs us 23.34%...pay an employee $100.00 send them $123.34. This covers all our payroll liabilities and their fees.
They do all the drug testing workmans comp and everything to do with employees. They actually saved us a lot of revenue on WC insurance.
That said, what we have done to prepare for this upcomming year is place ALL employees, myself included on an "on-call" status.
an on-call employee is not considered "full-time"...you would not have to cut your good employees hours this way.
In addition our PEO is able to provide benifits that we could never...
They are nationwide so if anyone would like their information PM me and I'll get it to you...It's worth a looksee
Hope this helps...


----------



## STARBABY

Cleanupman said:


> I have noticed on this site and other sites I frequent that every employer has serious concerns about this upcoming year and how to handle the medical insurance issue.
> This may help, it has helped us....A LOT
> We use a company called Tri-Odyssey PEO for our payroll needs. Costs us 23.34%...pay an employee $100.00 send them $123.34. This covers all our payroll liabilities and their fees.
> They do all the drug testing workmans comp and everything to do with employees. They actually saved us a lot of revenue on WC insurance.
> That said, what we have done to prepare for this upcomming year is place ALL employees, myself included on an "on-call" status.
> an on-call employee is not considered "full-time"...you would not have to cut your good employees hours this way.
> In addition our PEO is able to provide benifits that we could never...
> They are nationwide so if anyone would like their information PM me and I'll get it to you...It's worth a looksee
> Hope this helps...


 
I use a payroll that does the same I love it!


----------



## wmhlc

How many employees do you have?

The law only requires you to pay insurance when you have over 50 full time employees.

You better check with a lawyer because my accoutant told me anybody that works 30 hrs or more a week is a full time employee


----------



## Cleanupman

When you use a PEO you are providing work for their employees...
In theory you are leasing their employees...


----------



## thanohano44

Cleanupman said:


> When you use a PEO you are providing work for their employees...
> In theory you are leasing their employees...


Sounds like insurance fraud to me. Watch out.


----------



## Cleanupman

thanohano44 said:


> Sounds like insurance fraud to me. Watch out.


We have been using them for three years now.
if you have employees it is worth a look to see if they can save you some bucks...
www.odysseynv.com

that is the office we deal with. they are nation wide. But they deal with the w-2's workmans comp...this was how we dealt with WC issues we were having.they deal with the UEID, drug testing etc...
Anything that has to do with ab employee except hiring...that is your call. 
Plus the have a labor pool should I get stuck on something and need a body NOW...inaddition there are about 50k employees inthere data base and they can offer insurance at decent rates..
Not sure how that will play out yet...time will tell


----------



## wmhlc

My wc for handy man work is 9.53 per 100 add about 3 for employer tax and 1 for accounting you are paying almost 10 dollar per 100 for the payroll service. You can get quickbooks payroll advanced and it does all that for about half the price of your current service. Look at paychek I think they charge less than what you currently pay.

Payroll is not hard to do, its 3 forms every quarter 1 form every month, 2 forms at year end. Quickbooks does all the work you just hit a button. I have a digital time clock so with that you don't even have to input any data just hit a button that's says submit time sheets

Looking at the website they are a temp\hiring service I used express in the past and every guy I got had issues. Lots of drama queens and guys that worked in factories. Most factory workers I have used are lazy and can only focus on 1 tasks at a time. in our business you have to see behind the trash and find damages


----------



## mtmtnman

Here's another thing to consider. Once the 1st of the year hits and the tax cuts expire, if your adjusted gross is over $59,000 you will be paying another 13% in federal tax. (15% to 28%) If your running a 25% margin on average it just went to a 12% margin. I for one will not work for a 12% margin. 10% profit and 10% overhead is my minimum. To many variables that could eat up that 12% VERY quickly.............


----------



## SwiftRes

mtmtnman:
Unless I'm missing something(which i could be), an increase of 13% in taxes, would not mean your margin would be cut in half. Your taxable would be based on your net, not your gross. 

Example with 25% gross margin
Before: $100 gross, $25 net - 15% taxes = $21.25
After: $100 gross, $25 net - 28% taxes = $18.25

Therefore an increase of taxes by 13% would equal about a 15% reduction in take home, not a reduction of more than half.

While it sucks either way, it probably wouldn't be business ending.

whlmc:
I don't believe you are including enough employer side taxes in your example. I don't have my rate off hand but seem to be paying a lot more than 3% in employer side "extra taxes" such as social security, medicare, unemployment, etc.


----------



## wmhlc

I just looked it up I pay $3.75 per 100 in payroll that includes the employers share of the taxes,and unemployment insurance. My rate is low 1.3% because my guys have never gone on unemployment, I known some guys pay close to 11.58% because they use unemployment all the time.


----------



## wmhlc

who gave you that number 13% increase in tax next year? I just went over this with my accountant on wednesday and he said its only a 4.56% on adjusted gross. The social security rate went up less than 1% 2 weeks ago.

If you own a commercial property the new tax code is really in your favor. The new code lets you depreciate separate parts of your building. Example you can depreciate the roof over 5 years vs the usually 39 year, finish materials over 7 years vs the normal 39 and HVAC systems over 5 years vs normal 39 year. Then when you replace them you can start the depreciation all over again.

So if you have the cash, go buy a building because speeding up the depreciate over 5 years is going to save you a ton in taxes. 



mtmtnman said:


> Here's another thing to consider. Once the 1st of the year hits and the tax cuts expire, if your adjusted gross is over $59,000 you will be paying another 13% in federal tax. (15% to 28%) If your running a 25% margin on average it just went to a 12% margin. I for one will not work for a 12% margin. 10% profit and 10% overhead is my minimum. To many variables that could eat up that 12% VERY quickly.............


----------



## mtmtnman

SwiftRes said:


> mtmtnman:
> Unless I'm missing something(which i could be), an increase of 13% in taxes, would not mean your margin would be cut in half. Your taxable would be based on your net, not your gross.
> 
> Example with 25% gross margin
> Before: $100 gross, $25 net - 15% taxes = $21.25
> After: $100 gross, $25 net - 28% taxes = $18.25
> 
> Therefore an increase of taxes by 13% would equal about a 15% reduction in take home, not a reduction of more than half.
> 
> While it sucks either way, it probably wouldn't be business ending.
> 
> whlmc:
> I don't believe you are including enough employer side taxes in your example. I don't have my rate off hand but seem to be paying a lot more than 3% in employer side "extra taxes" such as social security, medicare, unemployment, etc.



Anything over 59K will be taxed at 28% in 2013. Now it's 15%, So your 1st 59K will be at 15% and anything above will be at 28% So if your running a 25% margin in 2012, you'll be running a 25% margin up to 59K and a 12% margin on any earnings over that in 2013. Comprende??


----------



## mtmtnman

wmhlc said:


> who gave you that number 13% increase in tax next year? I just went over this with my accountant on wednesday and he said its only a 4.56% on adjusted gross. The social security rate went up less than 1% 2 weeks ago.
> 
> If you own a commercial property the new tax code is really in your favor. The new code lets you depreciate separate parts of your building. Example you can depreciate the roof over 5 years vs the usually 39 year, finish materials over 7 years vs the normal 39 and HVAC systems over 5 years vs normal 39 year. Then when you replace them you can start the depreciation all over again.
> 
> So if you have the cash, go buy a building because speeding up the depreciate over 5 years is going to save you a ton in taxes.


Here is what my accountant sent me. This is IF the bush tax cuts expire which i find VERY likely. Your accountant must be much more optimistic.


----------



## mtmtnman

And as far as commercial property here?? No way a working man can afford that. A dump of a commercial building here will run you a quarter mil. I'll stay out on my acerage in the country with no zoning thank you very much.......


----------



## STARBABY

mtmtnman said:


> And as far as commercial property here?? No way a working man can afford that. A dump of a commercial building here will run you a quarter mil. I'll stay out on my acerage in the country with no zoning thank you very much.......


 
Same here!


----------



## BPWY

That tax table just goes to show that the hnic is and was a lying sack of stuff.
Taxes aint going up on the middle class??????????????? looks like a big fat 
lie and all the suckers took a big huge bite of it.


----------



## SwiftRes

mtmtnman said:


> Anything over 59K will be taxed at 28% in 2013. Now it's 15%, So your 1st 59K will be at 15% and anything above will be at 28% So if your running a 25% margin in 2012, you'll be running a 25% margin up to 59K and a 12% margin on any earnings over that in 2013. Comprende??


 
But the adjusted gross would be your margin. 

Example 1(now): $400k gross, 25 % margin = $100k adjusted - 15% tax= $85k after tax(21.25% after tax margin)

Example 2(future): $400k gross, 25% margin = $59k - 15% and $41k - 28% = $79,670 after tax(19.91% after tax margin)

Net change = 1.3% reduction in after tax margin


Now this is assuming you are passing all income along to yourself. I very well could be wrong, feel free to correct.


----------



## mtmtnman

SwiftRes said:


> But the adjusted gross would be your margin.
> 
> Example 1(now): $400k gross, 25 % margin = $100k adjusted - 15% tax= $85k after tax(21.25% after tax margin)
> 
> Example 2(future): $400k gross, 25% margin = $59k - 15% and $41k - 28% = $79,670 after tax(19.91% after tax margin)
> 
> Net change = 1.3% reduction in after tax margin
> 
> 
> Now this is assuming you are passing all income along to yourself. I very well could be wrong, feel free to correct.




I figure what i pay taxes on by my adjusted gross after i deduct everything i can. Say my adjusted gross is 70K in 2013. I will pay 15% on 59K or $8,850 and i will pay 28% on the balance to 70K which is $11,000 or $3,080 in tax. Anyway you look at it your paying 28% on whats left instead of 15%..................


----------



## BRADSConst

mtmtnman said:


> Anything over 59K will be taxed at 28% in 2013. Now it's 15%, So your 1st 59K will be at 15% and anything above will be at 28% So if your running a 25% margin in 2012, you'll be running a 25% margin up to 59K and a 12% margin on any earnings over that in 2013. Comprende??


MTMTNMAN, I get where you're coming from but I'm with Swift on this one. I think the term margin is being used incorrectly here. Your margin isn't changing. Your Net is changing on anything over $59K.

In a previous post, you mentioned 10% Overhead and 10% profit. If that is indeed the case, your overhead (10%) will be taken off of your gross before the taxes are calculated.

So as I understand it, as long as the labor you pay yourself and the company profit stay at or under 59k, nothing changes. I am making an assumption that you operate as an LLC or sole proprietor that comes through on a schedule C to your personal taxes. If you are running the business as a C or S corp, you maybe correct.

This is why end of the year tax planning is so important for any business and will become increasing more important if that idiot in the white house screws the middle class. I agree with BPWY on this one, the middle class will take it in the shorts!:icon_rolleyes:. I'm spending money right now that I planned on spending next year anyway (my kid is going to college next fall and the business must loose money for the FAFSA form I gotta fill out). New work shirts, website development, continuing education, possibly a skidsteer, etc. Next year will most likely be even worse for all of us. You might even need to buy a new work truck instead of driving around 15 year old ones.:clap:


----------



## SwiftRes

mtmtnman said:


> I figure what i pay taxes on by my adjusted gross after i deduct everything i can. Say my adjusted gross is 70K in 2013. I will pay 15% on 59K or $8,850 and i will pay 28% on the balance to 70K which is $11,000 or $3,080 in tax. Anyway you look at it your paying 28% on whats left instead of 15%..................


 
Yep no matter how you look at it, it sucks. And I need to do much better tax planning as well. It helps that my wife earns W-2 income, and her withholdings help to offset my income some.

And I'm still dealing with a tax audit issues from a couple of years ago. I am trying to get an audit re-opened. I had to mail in a letter to reopen it. I send the letter in the first week of January. They have sent me THREE letters saying they are behind in processing paperwork and it'll be another couple of months. It would take someone no more than five minutes of reviewing my case to know it needs reopened. Meanwhile I'm forced into making monthly payments on a tax debt that I shouldn't have, otherwise they will send collections after me. They have also held a five figure tax refund from another year when my wife and I had a lot of W-2 income.


----------



## mtmtnman

I'm being too simplistic with this. Any way you look at it your making less $$$ in the end when the rates go up in 2013. 

As far as the new truck thing, It doesn't pencil for me. 50K for a new truck depreciated out over 5 years even in a 28% tax bracket would save a guy 14,000 in tax over the life of the vehicle. Now i pay $300 a year to license it and a hell of a lot more to insure it to boot. Whats that new truck worth at 5 years old and 150,000 miles on it? MAYBE 15K. So i paid $35,000 ($50,000 less residual value of $15,000) for a truck to save $14,000 in taxes not to mention the $1,500 in license fees and higher insurance??? 

I paid $7,000 for my 95 diesel used with 100K on it. Put permanent plates on it and never have to license it again for a cost of $130 and pay $700 a yr insurance. I could get nearly what i paid for out of it today as the original buyer took the hit on it.


----------



## mtmtnman

SwiftRes said:


> Yep no matter how you look at it, it sucks. And I need to do much better tax planning as well. It helps that my wife earns W-2 income, and her withholdings help to offset my income some.
> 
> And I'm still dealing with a tax audit issues from a couple of years ago. I am trying to get an audit re-opened. I had to mail in a letter to reopen it. I send the letter in the first week of January. They have sent me THREE letters saying they are behind in processing paperwork and it'll be another couple of months. It would take someone no more than five minutes of reviewing my case to know it needs reopened. Meanwhile I'm forced into making monthly payments on a tax debt that I shouldn't have, otherwise they will send collections after me. They have also held a five figure tax refund from another year when my wife and I had a lot of W-2 income.



Ya know what sucks?? No intrest will be paid to you! FRIGGEN THIEVES!!!!!


----------



## BRADSConst

mtmtnman said:


> I'm being too simplistic with this. Any way you look at it your making less $$$ in the end when the rates go up in 2013.
> 
> As far as the new truck thing, It doesn't pencil for me. 50K for a new truck depreciated out over 5 years even in a 28% tax bracket would save a guy 14,000 in tax over the life of the vehicle. Now i pay $300 a year to license it and a hell of a lot more to insure it to boot. Whats that new truck worth at 5 years old and 150,000 miles on it? MAYBE 15K. So i paid $35,000 ($50,000 less residual value of $15,000) for a truck to save $14,000 in taxes not to mention the $1,500 in license fees and higher insurance???
> 
> I paid $7,000 for my 95 diesel used with 100K on it. Put permanent plates on it and never have to license it again for a cost of $130 and pay $700 a yr insurance. I could get nearly what i paid for out of it today as the original buyer took the hit on it.


Yep, most of us will be making less when the taxes go up.

As far as the truck goes. "NEW" work truck doesn't have to be brand new. What I mean is new to "you" with a new depreciation schedule. It could very well be a 7 year old 10K truck. Its no different than buying a new lawn mower. The skid steer I'm looking at is a 2001. As far as me, my accountant and my depreciation schedule are concerned, its new. Maybe your business needs a "new" lawnmower or a new laptop, IPAD, smart phone who knows, maybe you need a new shop? 

I never faulted Romney or anyone else for paying little to no taxes. If the politicians are so stupid to create the loopholes, why shouldn't all of us small business owners be smart enough to use them? Just remember next time you repaint a house for a broker, get an extra gallon or two and paint the living room for your wife. I'm positive that you used the extra gallons for your business:whistling2:

My dad and I both own rentals listed under LLC's. We have discussed "selling" them to each other just so we can start depreciating them over again. Neither uf us wants to show a profit so we don't have to recapitalized the previous depreciation but we'd both like to start the depreciation over again.


----------



## mtmtnman

BRADSConst said:


> Yep, most of us will be making less when the taxes go up.
> 
> As far as the truck goes. "NEW" work truck doesn't have to be brand new. What I mean is new to "you" with a new depreciation schedule. It could very well be a 7 year old 10K truck. Its no different than buying a new lawn mower. The skid steer I'm looking at is a 2001. As far as me, my accountant and my depreciation schedule are concerned, its new. Maybe your business needs a "new" lawnmower or a new laptop, IPAD, smart phone who knows, maybe you need a new shop?
> 
> I never faulted Romney or anyone else for paying little to no taxes. If the politicians are so stupid to create the loopholes, why shouldn't all of us small business owners be smart enough to use them? Just remember next time you repaint a house for a broker, get an extra gallon or two and paint the living room for your wife. I'm positive that you used the extra gallons for your business:whistling2:
> 
> My dad and I both own rentals listed under LLC's. We have discussed "selling" them to each other just so we can start depreciating them over again. Neither uf us wants to show a profit so we don't have to recapitalized the previous depreciation but we'd both like to start the depreciation over again.



Oh don't get me wrong. I've spent 70+ k the last 2 years on equipment. I just don't need anything else at the moment.........


----------



## BRADSConst

mtmtnman said:


> Oh don't get me wrong. I've spent 70+ k the last 2 years on equipment. I just don't need anything else at the moment.........


Then "find" business expenses that your wife needs :thumbup:. Its a win-win. You get the business deduction and shes happy because the living room got new paint and carpet!

Besides, come on, who are you kidding? My tools are always telling me that they need more friends....:yes::yes: Just the other day, I heard my trailer telling me that the its time for it to haul a skid steer.:blink:


----------



## mtmtnman

BRADSConst said:


> Then "find" business expenses that your wife needs :thumbup:. Its a win-win. You get the business deduction and shes happy because the living room got new paint and carpet!
> 
> Besides, come on, who are you kidding? My tools are always telling me that they need more friends....:yes::yes: Just the other day, I heard my trailer telling me that the its time for it to haul a skid steer.:blink:


5 Flatbeds in various sizes, a dump trailer, 2 pickups, a sport utility, 2 zero turns (2010 and 2012), #0 hp 4x4 tractor with blower, mower, loader, box blade, tiller, more handheld equipment than i can use TONS of hand tools. No employees, just me! I haven't showed up on a job where i was lacking anything in a year! Now if i could figure out how to write off guns and ammo, my boat and my snowmobiles???? I just don't know what else to buy right now and would rather conserve cash. I don't want to end up asking about factoring companies 6 months from now! LOL!


----------



## BRADSConst

mtmtnman said:


> 5 Flatbeds in various sizes, a dump trailer, 2 pickups, a sport utility, 2 zero turns (2010 and 2012), #0 hp 4x4 tractor with blower, mower, loader, box blade, tiller, more handheld equipment than i can use TONS of hand tools. No employees, just me! I haven't showed up on a job where i was lacking anything in a year! Now if i could figure out how to write off guns and ammo, my boat and my snowmobiles???? I just don't know what else to buy right now and would rather conserve cash. I don't want to end up asking about factoring companies 6 months from now! LOL!


You work directly for brokers yes? Take them out fishing. Ask them about any market trends they see. Its now a business meeting. All the fuel, bait, whatever you can come up with is now a business deduction. Guns and ammo is probably a stretch but a good account might be able to write some off as a business need for when you end up at the wrong foreclosure? I know guys in Wisconsin are taking the concealed carry class (write off) and the pistol is used as a writeoff for the shady areas in Milwaukee. 

Sometimes its not about what you have but how turn it over. There are landscapers around here that trade their equipment every year. I'm not sure the numbers always work out but it may if you are creative. Is your office in your house? If so, some of the toilet paper you buy is used for your office restroom.......My wife thinks I'm nuts but I check all receipts and see if there is a business expense hidden in there.


----------



## Gypsos

I opened my wife a boutique as a tax deduction. 

My accountant told me it was a good move because I could either spend the earnings on the rent, inventory, utilities, etc. to build a second business or I could see it given out as free Obama phones and a free Obama money to the useless eaters when I paid it as taxes. 

Once the boutique takes off I am going to open a tire and brake shop and a metal fabrication shop. 

As for employees, I had one and told him to go back to college and let him go.


----------



## mtmtnman

BRADSConst said:


> You work directly for brokers yes? Take them out fishing. Ask them about any market trends they see. Its now a business meeting. All the fuel, bait, whatever you can come up with is now a business deduction. Guns and ammo is probably a stretch but a good account might be able to write some off as a business need for when you end up at the wrong foreclosure? I know guys in Wisconsin are taking the concealed carry class (write off) and the pistol is used as a writeoff for the shady areas in Milwaukee.
> 
> Sometimes its not about what you have but how turn it over. There are landscapers around here that trade their equipment every year. I'm not sure the numbers always work out but it may if you are creative. Is your office in your house? If so, some of the toilet paper you buy is used for your office restroom.......My wife thinks I'm nuts but I check all receipts and see if there is a business expense hidden in there.



I'm pretty careful. Don't want to go through an audit. Write off a bunch of odball stuff and it WILL set you up for an audit. Would like to write off my shop/garage but 2 different accountants told be i better not have anything personal in thegarage if i want to write it off or i'll eventually get nailed. Same with my house. No office, just a corner of the living room with a desk and pc. A 6x5 area in a 3700 sq ft house won't do much for me.


----------



## PropPresPro

mtmtnman said:


> . . .I paid $7,000 for my 95 diesel used with 100K on it. Put permanent plates on it and never have to license it again for a cost of $130 and pay $700 a yr insurance. I could get nearly what i paid for out of it today as the original buyer took the hit on it.


I pay ~$500/year for full coverage insurance on my 2012 :whistling2:


----------



## mtmtnman

PropPresPro said:


> I pay ~$500/year for full coverage insurance on my 2012 :whistling2:



How the hell are you doing that? I'm running a 2M/4M policy with a spotless record. 4 rigs run me $2400 a yr...........


----------



## Wannabe

Matt you are looking at a truck as equipment and putting on as a depreciatable asset such as a mower or whatnot BUT if you went that 150,000 miles at the allowable of $.48/mile than that truck had a writeoff of nearly $70,000. 

Ford needs your "stimulus"


----------



## PropPresPro

mtmtnman said:


> How the hell are you doing that? I'm running a 2M/4M policy with a spotless record. 4 rigs run me $2400 a yr...........


Don't know. I pay almost the same for the 2012 that I paid for the 2005. I didn't argue.


----------



## mtmtnman

PropPresPro said:


> Don't know. I pay almost the same for the 2012 that I paid for the 2005. I didn't argue.


I will admit i HAD the expedition listed as pleasure when the wife was driving the explorer and the expedition sat most of the time and it was around $500 yr. Maybe your agent has it listed as pleasure??


----------



## PropPresPro

mtmtnman said:


> I will admit i HAD the expedition listed as pleasure when the wife was driving the explorer and the expedition sat most of the time and it was around $500 yr. Maybe your agent has it listed as pleasure??


Nope. It is the only vehicle on the commercial policy, everything else with a VIN on that policy is a trailer. Wife's Sequoia runs $1,200ish/year on the personal policy, would be more on the commercial policy. Go figure?


----------



## SwiftRes

Now you are making me think I pay too much. The only policy I have on hand from last year is $1216/yr(full coverage $500 ded) for '10 F150 and $804/yr for '99 Chevy 2500. Through Pekin.


----------



## mtmtnman

Wannabe said:


> Matt you are looking at a truck as equipment and putting on as a depreciatable asset such as a mower or whatnot BUT if you went that 150,000 miles at the allowable of $.48/mile than that truck had a writeoff of nearly $70,000.
> 
> Ford needs your "stimulus"



I do that with my old truck already! _It actually pays me to own it._


----------



## mtmtnman

SwiftRes said:


> Now you are making me think I pay too much. The only policy I have on hand from last year is $1216/yr(full coverage $500 ded) for '10 F150 and $804/yr for '99 Chevy 2500. Through Pekin.



I'm thinking Proprespro's underwriter has left off a 1 in front of the 500............


----------



## Wannabe

SwiftRes said:


> Now you are making me think I pay too much. The only policy I have on hand from last year is $1216/yr(full coverage $500 ded) for '10 F150 and $804/yr for '99 Chevy 2500. Through Pekin.


 
Swift,

Pekin is a good company...I used to sell their insurance. That price you have quoted is really high though but depends on driving record. If that is fairly clean then I could tell you to call my OLD Insurance Agency and they can lower that a LOT.....even with Pekin:whistling2:

What people don't know is......if an Ins Agency has a HIGH loss ratio their rates will be higher than Agent Joe Blow down the street with the same company but a better loss ratio. Not always but normally the case. 

2008 Ford F250 V10 full coverage $500 deductibles=$790.00/yr
2001 Ford F250 V10 Full coverage $500 deductible=$495.00/yr
2005 Ford F150 Comprehensive only $500 deductible = $510.00 yr


----------



## BPWY

You guys got cheap ins!!!!!!!!!!!


An 00 F250, 02 F250, 3 trailers, 2 mil GL, snow plowing, all of my riding equipment, hand held equipment and plow...... 
commercial policy all the way around...........$4800 a year.


----------



## Wannabe

BPWY said:


> You guys got cheap ins!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> An 00 F250, 02 F250, 3 trailers, 2 mil GL, snow plowing, all of my riding equipment, hand held equipment and plow......
> commercial policy all the way around...........$4800 a year.


Its the plowing that drives rates high. Also, the qoute I stated is the Commercial Auto only...not the inland marine where equipment is blanketed..


----------



## SwiftRes

I am using Advantage Clive out in Urbandale. I'd be willing to switch. My records clean for the last 5 years or so, but about 5 years ago had a few issues.

I can't find my most recent paperwork with my price on the '05 F250 diesel also. I'm also at $1 mil on commercial vehicle. I assume the drivers for your company also has an impact on pricing?

You will have to give me their number. 



Wannabe said:


> Swift,
> 
> Pekin is a good company...I used to sell their insurance. That price you have quoted is really high though but depends on driving record. If that is fairly clean then I could tell you to call my OLD Insurance Agency and they can lower that a LOT.....even with Pekin:whistling2:
> 
> What people don't know is......if an Ins Agency has a HIGH loss ratio their rates will be higher than Agent Joe Blow down the street with the same company but a better loss ratio. Not always but normally the case.
> 
> 2008 Ford F250 V10 full coverage $500 deductibles=$790.00/yr
> 2001 Ford F250 V10 Full coverage $500 deductible=$495.00/yr
> 2005 Ford F150 Comprehensive only $500 deductible = $510.00 yr


----------



## REO2Rentals

"Pekin is a good company...I used to sell their insurance. That price you have quoted is really high though but depends on driving record. If that is fairly clean then I could tell you to call my OLD Insurance Agency and they can lower that a LOT.....even with Pekin:whistling2:

What people don't know is......if an Ins Agency has a HIGH loss ratio their rates will be higher than Agent Joe Blow down the street with the same company but a better loss ratio. Not always but normally the case.  

2008 Ford F250 V10 full coverage $500 deductibles=$790.00/yr 
2001 Ford F250 V10 Full coverage $500 deductible=$495.00/yr
2005 Ford F150 Comprehensive only $500 deductible = $510.00 yr"

*Please give me the contact info....that is very reasonable rate!*


----------



## SwiftRes

Just found my most recent policy

'10 F150 - full coverage - $1216/yr
'99 Chevy 2500 - $804/yr
'05 F250 diesel - full coverage - $1214/yr

All 1 mil policies and $500 deductible.


----------



## Wannabe

*Please give me the contact info....that is very reasonable rate!*[/QUOTE]I

where you located REO?


----------



## STARBABY

mtmtnman said:


> I do that with my old truck already! _It actually pays me to own it._


 
I do it on four trucks and love it!


----------



## REO2Rentals

Wannabe said:


> *Please give me the contact info....that is very reasonable rate!*


where you located REO?[/QUOTE]

MICHIGAN


----------



## BPWY

SwiftRes said:


> Just found my most recent policy
> 
> '10 F150 - full coverage - $1216/yr
> '99 Chevy 2500 - $804/yr
> '05 F250 diesel - full coverage - $1214/yr
> 
> All 1 mil policies and $500 deductible.




I don't feel so bad now, lol. Add snow plowing and you'll be close to mine.
Of course I have my trailers and equipment covered as well.


----------



## BPWY

While we are on the subject of insurances take a minute to DOUBLE CHECK your trailers, equipment and contents ARE COVERED.
I had a wreck in '10 (not my fault) and found out that my trailers were not covered and neither was my equipment.
On a commercial policy all of that has to be added. 
Typically on a personal policy for "minor" stuff thats included in the vehicle policy. 
If you are hauling a new lawn mower home from HD and have a problem they usually cover it on the personal vehicle policy.
Commercial............ nope. You have to add trailers by VIN and make sure you have equipment coverage.


Don't be finding that out the hard way after the dust settles that your trailer and contents are self insured.


----------



## Splinterpicker

A friend had a roofing company in californication and was hiring one applicant asked "do you have a dental program" "yhea work hard and you keep your teeth" he replied !!


----------



## 1stStateProSo

I could use that info. Please send it to me at [email protected]. thx


----------



## 68W30

For Payroll services I use the La Familia system ( mom is a retired CPA ) the price is regular landscaping services, she is the last stop on friday afternoon 
And as far as benefits,,, well the check is ready and cashable and they benefit from steady work in a cruddy economy other than that there isnt much left 

okay gotta run my shift at Wal Mart is starting


----------



## REO2Rentals

Splinterpicker said:


> A friend had a roofing company in californication and was hiring one applicant asked "do you have a dental program" "yhea work hard and you keep your teeth" he replied !!


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: - That's so true:thumbup:


----------

